# doctor surgery closed where are medical records



## remey (2 Feb 2013)

Hi
My brothers doctors surgery has closed. The phone is not connecting and no access at the door. 
He needs a repeat prescription and has a significant medical history.
Any idea who he can contact to find out where his records are. We spoke to the irish  medical council who were unsure of what to do. They said to contact the general practitioners regulatory board but I cant get through to them.
Any thoughts on what to do?
Thanks


----------



## remey (2 Feb 2013)

It's very strange alright. The doctor is Indian and apparently returned home. There is a chemist next door which he hasn't called to yet. He uses a different one to pick up his prescription so I am sure they will look after him. Maybe the chemist next door has info but no letter sent or anything which is poor form.


----------

